# Bluetooth?



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

Just looking at the Hopper FAQ, and noticed Bluetooth was listed as a feature.
I frequently watch my bedroom TV while running on a treadmill and have to crank up the volume and/or use the Closed-captioning.
I've got a Motorola S9-HD bluetooth headset, and a Jaybird Freedom pair I use at the Gym. May have to try one of these on the Hopper.
Anyone else tried this out yet?
Will it output to the TV/sound system and headset simultaneously?


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Bluetooth hasn't been activated yet.


----------

